# San Diego MTB vs Road



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

I am coming out to San Diego (Spring Valley) in 3 weeks. Should I road ride, or Mt bike? Any idea of the good trails/ loops to hit and a place to rent a high end bike? Thanks.


----------



## aldiyo (Apr 6, 2006)

There are good rides and climbs that you can take near Spring Valley. I'd recommend bringing a road bike. You can take Jamacha rd heading east, and take hwy 94 and from there you have a selection of climbs to choose from (about 12 kms long) and good rides with not much traffic. Let me know how long you are going to be around here and I can point you to a couple of routes depending on the length of the rides you wanna do.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Mtn. Bike*

If you're interested in Mt. Biking, two words: Noble Canyon.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you decide already? You can do both here, but it's hard to make recommendations on routes or trails without knowing your choice.


----------

